

Dwolla raises $16.5M from Andreessen Horowitz - Ataub24
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/30/dwolla-raises-16-5m-from-andreessen-horowitz-to/

======
littlegiantcap
Awesome team building something really cool. Congrats!

------
jamiew
Love these guys. Well deserved

